# Metal Aboveground fire sprinkler pipe



## cda (Aug 1, 2017)

I know it does not have to be listed.

If the ahj or installer specifies a certain schedule say 10 or 40.

Should that be stamped on the pipe?

Or is there another stamp on the pipe that identifies what schedule it is??


----------



## cda (Aug 1, 2017)

I think I found it

All pipe shall be marked

NFPA 13  2016. 6.3.11.1 and .2 and .3


----------

